# Flat Feet



## silverhorse86

will having flat feet effect my enlisting in the canadian armed forces? I know that in the states its only severe cases that are not accepted and i only have a slight flatness in my feet and if i was american would not have a problem. I was just wondering if this was the same for canada.


----------



## MethylSilane

I know this has nothing to do with the question, but I remember reading that people with flat feet could walk/run/march long distances with more fewer incidents of stress fractures, as compared to the rest of us.


----------



## silverhorse86

i dont really know much about flat feet


----------



## Ian

Hey,

I have flat feet according to the Canadian Forces (it‘s a pretty slightly condition) and I had no problem getting in. It should not be a large concern.

Good luck!


----------



## silverhorse86

thanks so much i have been really worried


----------



## combat_medic

Flat feet are fine, but you should have a pair of orthotics (if needed) to put in your boots. If you join the regs, they can be prescribed and provided for you, but in the reserves you need to have your own.

Yes, people with flat feet may have less stress fractures, but they tend to have more other foot problem, harder times wearing shoes, and have to buy expensive orthotics.


----------



## Merlin3d

I‘ve got fallen arches, and am wondering if that‘s going to prevent me from getting into the forces... If i get corrective insoles will it still be an issue?

Thanks
-Greg


----------



## stivic923

Nothing to worry about man. You can still get into the CF with flatfeet.  Years ago you couldnt.
But you have to realize that with having flat feet, there will be more strain on your back and hips when u are running/marching and when u are on your feet for long periods of time.
But if you can find inserts for shoes that will help you out, then go for it

Apply!!!


----------



## Bert

For those who made it through basic military training, do you have any suggestions or recommendations for running shoes, padded insoles, general orthotics, or ankle braces?   Frequent daily long distance running might be tough on the feet for the average recruit.  How did you minimize ankle pain, shin splints, and problems like that?


----------



## stivic923

I find that an insole that is gel filled works very well minimizing shin splits and other problems up in the hips, back area
You sldo want a running shoe that is gonna brace your ankle somewhat to reduce rolling your ankles if they are weak. also when you are running, learning to land your foot is a good way of minimizing fatigue on your feet as well.


----------



## nbk

I always run on my toes (well the front of my feet) is that good over long distances? I suppose I could just go try it out...


----------



## stivic923

if u have ever watched an olympic runner run, then u will notice that they land their feet right close to the ball of their foot, using the rest of their foot as a shock absorber. cause if u were to land on your heel all the time, u sure would be sore after a while


----------



## John Nayduk

Mike78, what unit are you in?  I didn’t think the policy on flat feet changed.  In any case, telling someone that there is “Nothing to worry about man. You can still get into the CF with flatfeet. Years ago you couldn’t.  But you have to realize that with having flat feet, there will be more strain on your back and hips when u are running/marching and when u are on your feet for long periods of time.  But if you can find inserts for shoes that will help you out, then go for it.
Apply!!!”  might not be in the guy’s best interest.  Anyone thinking of joining needs to discuss this kind of issue with the recruiter who has all the relevant information.


----------



## stivic923

listen buddy....THAT is what i was told by the CFRC, so dont go blowing your horn about me giving misleading info. If a guy with flatfeet wants to join, then he has every given right to do so. Not you nor anyone else like you could stop him. HE just needs to know that there is more strain on a persons hips and back that has flatfeet.

You dont believe me, then i suggest you contact Sergeant <_Name deleted, used without permission_>


----------



## logistik

You probably shouldn‘t beak off to people who out rank you in the army, the board, and pretty much life all around.


----------



## John Nayduk

OK buddy, how about you give this sergeant’s phone number, as I don’t have a Thunder Bay phone book handy.  The Recruiting Centre down here in Windsor suggests differently.  I’d like to talk to Sgt Rasmussen to see if things are different up there.  By the way, a friend in Ottawa who, for reasons that are none of your business, can’t get involved in this brought your post to my attention because I am a moderator on this site.  My questioning your post isn’t a personal thing.  If you are just passing on information you were given, fine, mention that as well.  These cases are viewed individually.  

By the way, just because someone wants to join doesn’t give him or her the right to.  They can   to apply but there are certain things this job demands and a person must be physically able to do them.  

Good luck with your tests and if you suck at sit-ups, work harder.  The other people in whatever unit you get into will want results, not excuses.  This is a performance-orientated job; no one cares why you can’t do something, only that you can’t do it.  

Now the comment that “If a guy with flatfeet wants to join, then he has every given right to do so. Not you nor anyone else like you could stop him.”  I took a quick scan of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms and the right to be in the army wasn’t there, so who gives them the right?  Now the comment that me or anyone else like me couldn’t stop someone from joining isn’t exactly accurate, now is it.  You have no idea about anyone on this board, what he or she does or whom he or she does it for.  And I’m willing to bet that you know jack**** about me and what I’m “like”.  So when you are stating things as fact, keep your opinions out of it or at least report them as your opinions and let others draw whatever conclusions from it that they will.


----------



## muskrat89

Nice display of restraint, ARG.. I was expecting the worst...


----------



## Cowboy

I  also have flat feet. I do use an insert in my regular combat boot, but the wet weather boots seem to have good arch support in them. Just my opinion though. The only time I feel and discomfort is after doing drill for a long peroid of time. As far as PT and running shoes, I have found through my own trial and error that, Nikes or Newbalence offer great support. I have big feet (size 15) and I find that if you want a quaility shoe you have to spend quality money.  When I joind the reserves 2 years ago and when I recetenly did my componat trasfer medical testing, I told them I had flat feet. They said no problem.  Wheather this changes from region to region I don‘t know. Or maybye it just got changed, Again I don‘t know.
Just thought I‘d throw my 2 cents worth in.
Jeff D


----------



## stivic923

I would go and shoot my mouth off in here, but I dont feel like into trouble with Mike Bobbitt. But first things first ARG. Dont call me buddy. I aint your buddy and never will be.
AS for your Charter of Rights Book, well Im sure you know what you can do with it, cause im sure many of people have told you where to shove it. This guy does have the rights to join the army, and when he does HE will be told about certain requirements that MAY NOT allow him into the army.
Second, I dont think you are that great of a Moderator on this site, cause a TRUE moderator would have spoken to another personnel of this site with decency, and respect. I guess you dont know what they are.

But like i said before, im not going to go on about this crap, unlike you. I have much better things to do.


----------



## muskrat89

Very classy, Mike78. I would worry less about Mr. Bobbitt, and more about your peers. We have some pretty harsh disagreements on this board, but people usually manage to keep their cool. ARG disagreed with class, but you sound like a troubled teen more suited for reform school, than a grown man in the military......show some restraint, and any valid points you make will carry far more weight


----------



## stivic923

heh

tell me about it. Took me along time to even come up with that reply.
As everyone in here knows, I am the recruiting moderator, and I try my best at giving good answers to people questions. I do realize that not a single person has all the right answers, but I do try.

Arg has a diffren look out on this situation than I do.
I feel as if this guy wants to go into, or shall I say "attempt", to go into the forces, then all the power to him. Threre may be something else that may  not allow him into the CF, but that, no one in here can answer, and it will be up to the interviewer or the medical staff.
But geez...if the guy has flat feet and he really wants to try and join, then i see no harm in letting him get in touch with his local CFRC. He is going to get all the ups and downs from their mouths. I can only tell him what I know from what I have been told.
I apologize for any bs that i may have caused anyone, but the CF is a new learning experience for me, and I think its great.

Mike


----------



## muskrat89

Much better approach. Thank you. You‘ll find a person catches more flies with honey, than vinegar


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Mike78,
Recruiting Moderator

"But first things first ARG. Dont call me buddy. I aint your buddy and never will be."

When you start a post with "Listen buddy...." by extention, one would assume to be responded too with equal familiarity.  

moderate - a. restrained; temperate; to control; to decrease the intensity or pressure; to act as a moderator; n. a person of moderate opinions in politics, etc. -ly adv. -ness n. moderation n. moderatism n. non-extremist views. moderator n. arbitrator [L. moderare, to limit]

Food for thought.


----------



## John Nayduk

Mike78, seems like you don’t take criticism too well.  A word of advice, get over that before you start any army course.  I must complement you on your mastery of the English language.
We do agree on one topic, I don’t think there’s any danger of us becoming pals, but you never know.  
As someone who professes to love the military and, I hope the country, I’m surprised at your reference to our Charter of Rights and Freedoms.  Anyone who wants to serve our country should at least make himself or herself familiar with this document.
We do agree on one other point, the Canadian Forces, in particular, the army is a great place to be.  It isn’t for everyone but for those who make it through the recruitment and training process, the rewards are many.  Most of the people you will meet are first rate.  The things you’ll do and the places you’ll go will be the basis for a lifetime of memories.  I certainly would not discourage too many people from trying to join.  
The CFRC is the place to get the answers for questions regarding medical situations.  Having someone go down because of training injures is bad enough, these things happen.  When someone goes down, it takes a lot of effort to get the person out and to medical attention and, hopefully, back into action quickly.  Many people forget all the people and resources that get tied up.  Trying to find problems before a person gets in is important.  Everyone is entitled to their opinion but for medical advice, it’s best to refer a person to a professional.


----------



## Armoured Fist

Mike78, let me know where you are joining and I will try to get there and be an instructor, so I can explain things to you on a more personnel level.

Muaahhhaaahh silly FNG!!!

  :tank:


----------



## Armoured Fist

:warstory:


----------



## Bert

Merlin3D

I‘ve been running to get into shape for the CF fitness test.  Though I‘m not doing too bad, I get a mild chronic pain in my right foot.  Turns out I have a high arch and supinate.  The arch tends 
be flexible.

I‘m the type of guy that hates to spend more than $20 for a pair of runners.  If its cheap, then its good enough.  Anywayzzz, this attitude has come to a crashing halt.

I just bought a pair of New Balance M587 running shoes.  Man, what a farging difference!  The shoe has anti-pronation/anti-supination/cushioning/arch support and get this.. rollbars... for about $159.
Yes, this is an expensive pair of shoes but I got no more foot pain.  They‘re amazing.

Check out www.newbalance.com and search for shoes with arch support.  Go to a running shoe stores that sells New Balance shoes (Sports4 for example), have them help you get fitted, and try them out.  You get a 14 day try-out period.  I betcha you‘ll find a world of difference.

In BMT, I believe the CF supplies a type of running shoe.  I don‘t know if you "have to" accept them in order to make sure you don‘t stand out in the crowd; like being less of a target for the big bad Sergeant.  Hopefully we can bring and use our own running shoes for those mild foot problems.  

Anyone whose been through BMT have any experiences or comments?


----------



## Veteran`s son

Speaking of running to get in shape for the Fitness Test, I have two questions.

If someone has not done any running(only walking), how long should they continue walking before running the 2.4km in preparation for the test?

How much and how long should they run in preparation for the test at first?


----------



## Korus

Start running. Run for a bit then take walking breaks if you have to when you first start out, but you‘ll never become good at running by _just_ walking.

How much more you run each time is dependant on you, and how hard you push yourself. (barring any injuries) The CF express test guide recomends being able to run 5km nonstop before doing the PT test..


----------



## nbk

Or if you live in the city like me, try running on the spot. I have been doing that for about the last 2 years for 2 hours a day (one hour on weekends) usually 1600-1800 after school. Yeah I have no life. 

Anyways, its really improved the muscles down there (my legs). Also you can do it while watching tv so its does not seem like 2 hours. Plus the added bonus of not looking like a freak running up and down Queen street (although you would actually probably fit right in on Queen street, eh?)


----------



## Bert

Merlin3D

I asked a CF recruiter about insoles and running shoes for "special" feet.

According to the recruiter....

1.Canadian Forces supplies running shoes to all recruits at beginning of BMQ.  Recruits are promptly told by instructors afterwards, according to my contact‘s experience, not to wear these shoes because they do not provide sufficient support.

2. You can bring you own cross trainers or running shoes.  Make sure they are fitted well for your foot.  Shoes that have bells, whistles, razzle dazzle color designs might get you noticed by the big bad Sergeant (hehe) but as long as the shoe fits its OK.

3. The CF will provide insoles to all recruits and it is OK if you bring your own.  It is OK if the insole is an orthotic for flat feet or special foot conditions.  This assumes that the foot condition is deemed acceptable or "would not hinder progress in BMQ" as found or discussed during the medical.  

Its always best to ask the CF recruiter or the doctor for specifics.  Good luck.


----------



## Rogers86

so your saying with flat feet you can still join? And how can I tell if my feet are flat I think they might be flat


----------



## Bert

The term "flat feet" generally describes a foot condition of fallen or falling arch that cause ligament, tendon, heel pain, or mid-foot struture inflammation and pain.  Its the arch between the ball of the feet and the heel. One way to coursely tell if your flat footed is to see if you have little or no arch under the foot.  Another way is is to step in a puddle in bare feet and step on the floor.  If you see an imprint/wet stamp of a majority of the bottom of your foot where the arch is then you MAY have a degree of a flat foot.  

The problem is people with severe flat feet cannot stand for long periods of time, carry heavy loads for periods of time, or have chronic foot pain (tendon inflammation under the base of the foot or the heel).  There are various degrees and situations but the severe conditions are what the military has to be concerned about. 

People with high arches actually have a higher occurance of lower limb problems than those with flat feet.  Having flat feet will not necessarily keep you out of the military but it depends of the severity and stability of the condition.

If you have the condition, the CF doctor will recognize it and likely ask your family physician to look at the problem and fill out a form saying that the condition is stable and OK for the military (or not).

In basic training, and it applies to work in the CF too, there are periods of running, walking long distances with a weighted load, standing around, that will put stress on the body and particularily the foot.  Some MOCs are more physical than others.  Nobody has a perfect foot
but it has to stand up to reasonable stress during periods of CF activity and deployment.

The best thing to do is talk to a recruiter and get a sense of what the military thinks of flat feet.  Also, go see your doctor and find out how severe the condition is and if it will likely be stable.  It may not be problem.  There may be orthotics available to make it stable and relatively problem free.  Maybe "off the counter" arch supports are suitable.

The thing thats hard to estimate for those with feet problems is BMQ.  If you successfully go through the application process and get into basic military qualification (basic training), you don‘t want to get rejected on a medical ticket because of chronic foot pain.  Make sure
your feet are OK before you go there.

If you enter the application process, start running and doing cardio workouts.  Find out what your foot problems are going to be so you have the time to try out insoles, running shoe types, and/or orthotics.  By the time you hit the medical part of the application process, it would be good to have a sense of your feet and be able to give honest answers to the CF physician.

For more information check out this link:
 http://www.personalmd.com/news/flatfeet_06062000.shtml     or search the net for "flat feet".  All kinds of info out there.


----------



## shaunlin41

My course was giving New Ballance shoes in basic (Borden) but I have seen what they give in St.Jean
Ha Ha too bad for you guys lol.


----------



## JDG

Just a further note regarding nbk‘s post about running on the spot...

If you have nowhere to run outside, I suggest purchasing a step aerobics platform.  You can get one at Wal-Mart for under $30.  However, be warned, the box is sort of "girly"; it is a decidedly feminine purple color with a big picture of a woman in workout gear on the front -- it was funny carrying it through the store trying to cover the woman up with one arm.. LOL.

Anyway, turn on your favorite workout music and step, step, step.  You‘ll get a great workout and strengthen your legs as well.  I use it on rainy/windy days, usually while wearing a backpack full of heavy books.


----------



## DP

Is it true that people with flat feet cannot join the army? If so, what exactly is meant by "flat feet"?...how would that affect someone‘s performance in the army?


----------



## kurokaze

That‘s not true.  You have flat feet if the entire surface area of your foot touches the ground when you walk/run.

In fact, flat feet will give you a little bit of advantage when you have to run long distances.


----------



## winchable

I have flat feet, and have completed all the neccessary training up to this point, they provide for a good laugh when you‘re bored in the mess too. They might give you rough time when you do your medical, but do not worry they will not stop you from joining if you have flat feet.
      The only thing I would worry about is; having flat feet does more then just look funny, they set your entire body out of alignment and can lead to some pretty awful afflictions in the future. If you do enlist, i suggest getting a VERY GOOD orthotic that is designed for the boots they will issue you. Orthotics can be pretty pricey but they will pay off in the end when you are still able to walk.
      As for the idea that they may help you run long distances....no nonoonoo. They will add stress to your body, right up to your back, and believe me your feet will hurt more then anyone else who is complaining. Trust me about all of this, this is experience speaking. Flat footed experience combined with the pains of training experience.


----------



## Private Snowball

flat foot = messed up knees at 18 = not good = grin and bear it


----------



## Slim

I have flat feet and managed to get through but always had a terrible time running. I was always in decent shape and had no problems with push-ups, sit-ups, chin-ups or whatever.
I could just never run!


----------



## winchable

It depends on your trade too, if you are infantry, you‘ll have a much shorter life expectancy I would wager then if you were mseops or something similar. By life expectancy I don‘t mean when you are going to die, I mean how long it will take before your knee gets so messed up that you will be the only soldier with a walker in the infantry.
Like i said though, you absolutely have to see about getting a very good in-sole for your boot regardless of what trade.


----------



## AthonyMach1

hello, i went to a doctor and he said that i have flat feet, its not that severe but still i have it, now im wondering since i have that, well i not be accepted in the army due to all the running and marching that happens ? and if its a no, does anyone know if that problem can be fixed? 

thanks for any help, ( the reason  i ask is cause my mom talked to an ex-army man who is out due to a disability that happened to him and he said the army wont accept me cause of my problem)


----------



## winchable

I have the flattest feet in the world.
Seriously I have a certificate stating that..well no, but you get the idea.

The meds at the CFRC looked at me for a bout a half hour, called Borden, asked them, they said there was nothing to keep me out from their end. They didn't seem too worried as I'd explained i'd been playing sports for most of my life and I could handle the added stress these flatties brought on.
You can't even slide a piece of paper under my arches but they basically said it was my call.
They reccomended getting a solid pair of inserts (300$ No medical coverage for that) which I did, and that's helped. 
Be warned though, your feet, knees and hips will hurt for the rest of your life most likely. Your doctor will advise you against it, that's a given, but he can't stop you, and the CFRC won't either.
But if you've got the drive and determination, they won't reject you based on that alone.
The way I look at it is in about 30 years I'll be pretty frickin crippled as a result either way, so why not join and give'r for as long as I can rather then sitting around and waiting for it to set in worse.


----------



## white

my grampa had flat feet and wasn't accepted in the army when world war II was happening. Things have probably changed now since it seems you can get in with flat feet now.


----------



## winchable

My grandfather had them too (Seems its somewhat hereditary?) and he got into the Royal Marines.
Of course now it takes him abot 10 minutes to get up a flight of stairs because of his knees..but he enjoyed his youth at least!


----------



## fleeingjam

Most army's around the world reject for that but i guess it all depends on the severity of it.


----------



## winchable

Well the American recruiters for the USMC told me it was alright.
The Royal Navy's told me it's fine, but if it hampers training I'll be done.
And the CF (from experience) didn't seem to care much once i displayed it's never bothered me.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Most army's around the world reject for that but i guess it all depends on the severity of it.



You really got to stop making comments about everything, here and on the other forums, unless you can back them with fact. Being a 17 year old R031 private does not an expert make. :


----------



## fleeingjam

recce man i can because many of my relatives in Pakinstan have tried out for there army and been rejected for it, it is a universal thing because i know the United States army does to, i do not enjoy making posts but do like to keep informaty.(dont know if thats a word)


----------



## Da_man

I got flat feet and its really no big deal.


----------



## Inch

I know guys that have flat feet, they all have orthotics and they have no problems. So go see a foot doctor (I think they're called podiatrists) and get a pair of orthotic insoles made.  They're a mirror image of your foot bed so they give you support in all the right places, I don't have a pair myself, but everyone that I've talked to says they're the cat's arse.

Cheers


----------



## winchable

So to sum it up,
No problem, get yourself some insoles (they do rock) and tell them:
"FLAT FEET CANNOT HARM ME, I HAVE GIRDED MY LOINS IN PREPARATION OF THE PAIN THEY CAUSE"
Or simply say that you're fine with them and that you have (will have) insoles,


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> Most army's around the world reject for that but i guess it all depends on the severity of it.





			
				Usman_Syed said:
			
		

> recce man i can because many of my relatives in Pakistan have tried out for there army and been rejected for it, it is a universal thing because i know the United States army does to, i do not enjoy making posts but do like to keep informaty.(dont know if thats a word)



Having some relatives in Pakistan not being able to join THAT army does not qualify the statement you made of most armies around the world. Unless you have specific knowledge of the recruitment medical requirements for MOST armies around the world, don't make blanket statements. If you do, post them. From the other responses, it NOT the norm. As Che stated "from experience", the US and UK don't seems to have much problem with it.


----------



## winchable

Right then Anthony,
If you have any questions about the common affliction we share don't hesitate to PM me about them.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Anothny, Che, et al,

Sorry for getting off on a tangent. We have to be able to stop rumour, innuendo and just plain wrong advice when we spot it. My apologies.


----------



## winchable

No worries I was thinking of doing the same.

Lock it?


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Let Anthony decide. It's his thread, if his question has been answered to his satisfaction, why not.


----------



## winchable

Well I'll give a little spiel on ye old flat feet.

For the most part they don't cause anymore immediate pain than you would find in someone with normal feet.
If your feet pronate (turn outward, like mine) you might find you wear your shoes out a little faster.
There is some very old stigma attached to people with flat feet that still keeps some militaries from letting them in, largely I believe this is based on some ancient superstition...i am researching it now, and I'll post it here when I figure it out.
But for the most part they shouldn't hold you back any more than any anything else.


----------



## QORvanweert

short and sweet. my friends feet are so flat they use them as rulers in Ethiopia, regardless he didn't seem to have any trouble getting into the Infantry, if I remember correctly he didn't even mention them in the medical and they have not caused him any trouble since... so who cares? just go for it.... the absolute worst that could happen is that they say "thank you" give you a few bucks for transportation and send you on your way.
       _D


----------



## Armymedic

Inch said:
			
		

> I know guys that have flat feet, they all have orthotics and they have no problems. So go see a foot doctor (I think they're called podiatrists) and get a pair of orthotic insoles made. They're a mirror image of your foot bed so they give you support in all the right places, I don't have a pair myself, but everyone that I've talked to says they're the cat's arse.
> 
> Cheers



Bang on...

Problems also, if not taken care off quickly, will include knee, hip and back pain as the structure of your feet is not adequately absorbing the impact your body is taking during walking or running. Past it was easier to just not sign you into the army. Now we just get you insoles...


----------



## gun plumber

I have whats called compartment syndrome(I pronate inwards extreamly bad!)and all they told me was to mention it when I got to borden(yes I'm a Quick pic!)and they would sort me out as far as orthodic insoles and boots.The boots took a longer to get (till I got to a real base where they don't ask if your "staff or student before" can I help you")so dont worry it's not a big deal.And in reference to the cat's arse comment I find they don't improve your performance as much as they let you walk and march without pain!


----------



## Fruss

I don't think in these days the CF even care..  I told the medic that I have flat feet (yes, I do) and and I insoles..  I also told him that if I don't have my insoles for a couple of days, I will limp but that I will still be able to walk/run. He was fine with that...  

Really, don't worry about flat feet..

As for the other armies, I don't have a clue, the CF regulations are enough to learn for me!!  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Well I think it's been answered.


----------



## split17

I have been thinking about joining the army latley but I was wondering if having flat feet ( the arches of my feet are flat to the ground) would make it so I fail the medical exam? Any help please?


----------



## spenco

Unless you have had problems arise from them, (i.e. when you are running) it shouldn't be an issue.  I am on the flat footed side myself and I had no problem whatsoever with them and neither did the CF.


----------



## cgyflames01

I haven't been on this site very long, but this is the third post ive read on flat feet. Check this out http://army.ca/forums/threads/20253.0.html


----------



## army_paralegal

So, as I have been reading the boards, let me get this straight;

Flat feet is no longer an issue in joining the CF? I have flat feet in that my toes don't point forward, like charlie chaplin's.

Am I to understand that this will not let me fail the medical testing?


----------



## goshofmosh

no not at all I have fla feet to and I passed the medical just fine


----------



## Jason Bourne

Flat feet are no longer a problem in regards to getting into the CF however, you will find that it is to your benifit to get orthodics and try and get some sort of arch back into your feet. No only will you get heel spurs ( a true bitch trust me...) but rucksack marches, runs, and any other sort of dragged out physical activity will be harder to complete simply because the shock of you running/walking will carry through to you back, causing all sorts of problems ie. numbness of lower back, intense upper leg pain etc etc) I have flat feet but since getting orthotics( the CF will pay for 2 per 2 years) I don't have so many problems with my feet anymore during PT, daily walking whatever. Just some thoughts...


Jason


----------



## Fishbone Jones

There's lots of info available if you do a "Search". Start here:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/20253.0.html


----------



## Surette

Hi. I'm very much interested in joining the military and hopefully become a pilot or an MP. But ive heard from people that if you have flat feet you cant join...is this true? I hope not.


----------



## Da_man

I have flat feet myself, it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Surette

Thanks Da_man. Another question... It's my dream to be a pilot. But i'm a tall guy and getting taller. From what I know, the max hieght is 6 foot 4. I'm 14 and 5 "9. So i figure  im ganna be taller. is there any execptions to the rule? and also, what kind of courses would i need to take in school to better my chances as a pilot?


----------



## Da_man

Surette said:
			
		

> Thanks Da_man. Another question... It's my dream to be a pilot. But i'm a tall guy and getting taller. From what I know, the max hieght is 6 foot 4. I'm 14 and 5 "9. So i figure   im ganna be taller. is there any execptions to the rule? and also, what kind of courses would i need to take in school to better my chances as a pilot?



You know i had the same dream as you... but i turned into an infantry bum   .  
But seriously being a pilot in the CAF is quite difficult and wont get you that many opportunities.   Quite frankly, if you really want to be a pilot you should consider moving in the States and join the US Air Force or the Marines.


----------



## Surette

HAH! screw that. lol... im not going over to be a pilot for the americans. screw that.. Is an MP a good life? i realize after you leave you have plenty of civilian jobs that you can go to but when you're in, is it good and respectfull? also, could I get shipped into dangerous places like the Golan   or anywhere like that?


----------



## canadianblue

I know a guy at St Jean thats an MP and he says its as boring as hell, from what I've heard he has been on the job for four months yet hasn't done anything dealing with the criminal aspect of law enforcement. I'm sure it would be a good job if you were sent out to a base were you get some action, but if your on a small base you might find yourself bored out of your mind from what I've heard.


----------



## scottyeH?

If you got flat feet now and your 14, It's a good idea to get some information on Orthotics. I'm 17 I have flat feet, going in the next couple of weeks and getting them in a pair of shoes... and then later when i join into my boots.  My physiotherparist told me if i'm looking for a career in the army, im going to have back/hip problems without them. I highly suggest you look into orthotics. 

They are expensive but, you can't put a price tag on your future.

Your parent's health care might cover some of the costs, so ask them.

Scotty.


----------



## Surette

Yea, I'm getting orthotics soon. I just wasnt sure if I had them I was going to be aloud to join the CF. So I'm glad to hear that ill still probably be aloud.


----------



## Hebridean

Can flat feet keep you out of the CF?  Well the answer in my case is yes.  
Does anyone now how to challenge this?  What are the feet criterion of the CF?


----------



## winchable

They let me in with flat feet, granted it was a few years back, but the medic just asked me a bunch of questions such as "Have you ever had lower back pain, joint pain or knee pain, have they ever prevented you from doing anything" I Explained I'd been playing football, soccer and rugby for about 10 years and I've never had problems, he made a phone call and I was in.

Are you sure it was the feet?


----------



## Big Foot

Well, I'm in right now and I have flat feet. No idea why it would keep you out unless it was really bad.


----------



## kincanucks

Yes you have come on here with a very general statement with no details.   What did the letter from the RMO say?   Did it offer you any recourse?   Where there other issues?   I know quite a few CF members with flat feet so there must be more to your story.


----------



## Hebridean

The RMO said that my flat feet would require orthotics and this would constitute a restriction.  One foot is fine the other arch is pretty bad.  (Is this specific enough-sorry I don't have the letter in front of me right now)  But I think this is a new policy as I know people with orthotics in the forces.  Thank you for your reply


----------



## CdnArtyWife

Could this possibly be the personal discression of that particular RMO?

My hubby has extremely flat feet...and they weren't even questioned. He should get orthotics...but can't be bothered sitting in the MIR for 6 hours waiting for a doctor to just refer him to another doctor that won't see him for another 2 months...blah, blah, blah...

I seem to recall seeing somewhere in the pamphlets he got when he joined as to what stuff is covered by his medical...and orthotics are covered...

So not letting someone in the forces for having flat feet seems perplexing. Is there any way you could get a second medical opinion...say a letter from your family practitioner stating that your flat feet should not be an issue? I know of people who have had this type of thing for asthma and such...


----------



## kincanucks

Well it is too bad but that is what the standards are there for, so good luck.


----------



## kas

I received a medical rejection because I have orthotics, so I can understand your frustration, especially when it's not uncommon for serving members to be using them themselves.

You seemed to imply that you do not currently have orthotics, which is a point in your favor if this is correct, but you didn't mention whether you've experienced any injuries that could be attributed to having flat feet. Previous injuries and how active you lifestyle has been in the past will definitely play a major part in successfully appealing this decision. There's a few other steps you may want to consider taking. You can see a podiatrist and get an assessment done to see if a specialist agrees that you "need" orthotics. You can see a biomechanics specialist and have a gait analysis done. There's often more to the situation than just the state of your arches and other things going on biomechanically may compensate for it or it may be possible to correct the problem. You can also make detailed records of your physical training program to demonstrate that you are not actually being hindered in any way by having flat feet.

That's the extent of my experience fighting this particular uphill battle, so hopefully that gives you some ideas of where to start. If anybody else has any suggestions, I'd be happy to hear them too! Good luck.

Kas.


----------



## ricky1097

my parents keep telling me that my feet have to be flat to join the army...if your feet is curved or bent in the middle then its considered a disability and they will not allow you to join.

is this true or what?


----------



## MikeL

Your parents are wrong, or maybe you missunderstoon them. Don't listen to anyone on CF Recruiting unless they are recruiters, or are in the CF.

Some people have been rejected from the Army for having flat feet. Your supposed to have slight arches in your feet.


----------



## ReadyandWilling

Well, for the first time in he forum, I have a question not about my urine sample cause I smoked pot,    Just kidding. I was actually just wondering, I know you are allowed to have flat feet, but is that gonna cause some huge problems at my physical. I have had very few other health problems, but my feet ave caused me greif in the past, I have been able to overcome the pain, and I am nto worried about that, I just wanted to know how much grief this will cause me.


----------



## kincanucks

ReadyandWilling said:
			
		

> Well, for the first time in he forum, I have a question not about my urine sample cause I smoked pot,    Just kidding. I was actually just wondering, I know you are allowed to have flat feet, but is that gonna cause some huge problems at my physical. I have had very few other health problems, but my feet ave caused me greif in the past, I have been able to overcome the pain, and I am nto worried about that, I just wanted to know how much grief this will cause me.



Your INDIVIDUAL medical fitness for joining the CF can only be determined through the medical portion of the recruiting process and not through this board and the experiences of others.  If you want to join then apply and see where the process takes you.


----------



## agadou

I don't have a flat feets, but for long runs or even ruck marches I need orthotics. I had specialists made them for me, and I suffer no pain now. At my unit, I discussed and there was a possibility to see a doctor and have them pay orthotics for me.


----------



## George Wallace

If you had done a SEARCH you would have found that "YES" is the answer to this question, if you are already in the CF as Regular Force.  If you are not, then it is at your expense.  If you are a Reservist on Class A, you will also do so at your expense.


----------



## ScottE

I have heard that the military does not accept people who are flat footed. Is there any truth to this or am I just worrying about it too much?


----------



## nerdgirl

combat_medic said:
			
		

> Flat feet are fine, but you should have a pair of orthotics (if needed) to put in your boots. If you join the regs, they can be prescribed and provided for you, but in the reserves you need to have your own.



Isn't requiring a prescription like this enough to put somebody in the G3 category on http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp ? I thought you needed to be G2 or better to be allowed to join the Forces.


----------



## chrisf

ScottE said:
			
		

> I have heard that the military does not accept people who are flat footed. Is there any truth to this or am I just worrying about it too much?



My feet are for all intents and purposes flat... there's an arch there, but it's marginal at best...

Get yourself decent insoles (For the love of god, none of those "gel" pieces of garbage) or better yet custom orthotics, and a good pair of running shoes and you'll be fine.


----------



## aesop081

nerdgirl said:
			
		

> Isn't requiring a prescription like this enough to put somebody in the G3 category on http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp ? I thought you needed to be G2 or better to be allowed to join the Forces.



Stop.

I give you credit for doing research and looking something up. That being said, you have very liitle understanding of that publication, of what it says or what it means.


----------



## gcclarke

nerdgirl said:
			
		

> Isn't requiring a prescription like this enough to put somebody in the G3 category on http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/pd/cfp-pfc-154/CH-3-eng.asp ? I thought you needed to be G2 or better to be allowed to join the Forces.



Agreed with what CDN Aviator said. But I still feel the need to expand on it. Specifically, if you have flat feet, and require orthotics, I still see no reason why you would have to do so more frequently than once every 12 months. They don't wear out that quickly! And the reference you mentioned stated that G2 applies to someone:

who is considered healthy and, at most, requires only routine, periodic or scheduled medical services no more frequently than every twelve (12) months (see definitions in Chapter 2, 4.c.).

In any case, evaluation of these categories are up to a medical officer, not us armchair doctors.


----------



## 7RCA

Are flat feet allowed in the CF reserves? they have never hurt at all, i didnt even know i had them lol


----------



## 7RCA

i heard they are allowed, just clarifying


----------



## medicineman

As long as they're not from fallen arches and you've had no biomechanical issues as a result, you're likely fine.

MM


----------



## 7RCA

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Kotoko

How would a person know if their flat feet were a result of fallen arches? Also, do biomechanical issues/injuries that have been resolved cause problems with passing the medical as well?


----------



## medicineman

Kotoko said:
			
		

> How would a person know if their flat feet were a result of fallen arches? Also, do biomechanical issues/injuries that have been resolved cause problems with passing the medical as well?



If you had arches before and your feet are now flat...I think you get the rest.

Having had past biomechanical issues can cause problems with the medical if theyk've been recent...you'll need information from the person treating you about what the problem was, likelihood of recurrence when under physical stress, if special footwear or orthotics are REQUIRED vs nice to have to carry on with life, etc.

MM


----------



## Kotoko

Haha I figured a much, I guess I should've phrased that better. I meant will a medical person be able to tell whether someone's feet have been flat their whole life vs fallen arches when they go in. I guess I'll find out when I go!

Ahh that's good information to know. Would it be good to bring that on the day of the medical so that theres no delay? Also, would the most recent person treating me be the person to go to, because I've had a few issues seen by multiple people (due to geographic/monetary and time factors). 

Thanks so much, you've been very helpful!


----------



## medicineman

You should bring a note from whoever is treating you explaining what the problems are/were, what's been done, and what the likely way ahead is for you and if you're stable now and for how long.

MM


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

7RCA said:
			
		

> Are flat feet allowed in the CF reserves? they have never hurt at all, i didnt even know i had them lol



Were not these questions answered or why weren't they asked when you joined back in Nov 09?

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## DaveJT

7RCA said:
			
		

> Are flat feet allowed in the CF reserves? they have never hurt at all, i didnt even know i had them lol



I cannot say for sure with the Reserves, but I start my Regular Forces journey when I leave for BMQ this Saturday, with flat feet. During my medical I was asked if I had any issues with them, and my reply was no; the subject was not mentioned again.

Cheers,


----------



## 7RCA

Good to know DaveJT! Thank you! that helps.


----------



## medicineman

7RCA said:
			
		

> Good to know DaveJT! Thank you! that helps.



I take it the fact that I used to work in Recruiting doesn't then...

MM


----------



## 7RCA

It does.


----------



## UnwiseCritic

I know it's a dead thread but I think I can shed some light. And give some advice.

I joined the Canadian army fine with flat feet, they did cuase shin splints from time to time. Usually when I was overtraining anyway. I had collasped arches but my feet are flexible which is why I was still allowed in. But I did have to get a note from my doctor saying it was ok. My doctor also said that I should take ballet to help with my feet and that in some cases you can rebuild your arches (there is evidence of this). I never did ballet and I tried some exercises with limited success. I passed all my training just fine with few difficulties related to my feet. I went onto to do mountain man, army run, crossfit teams and hockey. I got shin splints pretty bad sometimes and just rested. But then I got runners knee that is horrible. So I have for sometime now been working on my feet. As follows:

Get minimalist shoes,  (vibram 5 fingers, vivo barefoot) I use moc3 with a 2mm rubber bottom. Nike free's and merrels minimalist trail runners are good for transition but have limitations as there is some padding still. 
I started with 10 min runs but now I can do 10km. Mind you I was running much farther in normal shoes to start. You will naturally switch to a forefoot strike.

I also took the padding out of my hiking boots for rucksack marches and make an effort to keep my arches lifted while rucking.

I also lift my arches and bend my knees slightly for timed intervals, again start very easy on this. Eventually leading to balancing on one foot and not letting your ankle roll inwards (pronate).

You can do calf raises, for me this is too much with all the above. Try to point your heels outwards at the top of the raise.

And finally use a golf ball to massage the bottom of your foot to brake up old scar tissue.

My progress so far has been great with my right foot. I can actually see my arch. My left foot used to be crooked when standing on it and completely pancaked to the ground. It is now straight and slightly less pancaked. There is plenty information on the web, with people who have had amazing success. I would recomend talking to a doctor first to see if it would help your feet.


----------



## Kaya1981

A friend of mine is interested in joining the CF but she has a flat foot and she was wondering if they will fail her at medical when they realize that ? And if they don't, will it give her more of a hard time than the others during BMQ ? If she simply wears an orthotic will she be fine ? Any people on here have a flat foot/feet and still joined and were able to do the long marches and running without any problems ?

Thank you !


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Did you know people with flat feet can run faster? Simply because we have more traction with foot to ground.

You will likely be told this by a mod, but use the search function, this question has been answered an abundant amount of times. Feel free to pm me and I will give you my experience since I most likely have some of the flattest feet on earth.


----------



## medicineman

Johnson101 said:
			
		

> Did you know people with flat feet can run faster? Simply because we have more traction with foot to ground.
> 
> You will likely be told this by a mod, but use the search function, this question has been answered an abundant amount of times. Feel free to pm me and I will give you my experience since I most likely have some of the flattest feet on earth.



The problem here likely is that they have a fallen arch - most people don't walk around with only one flat foot.  This would probably lead to issues at the medical - at minimum, a family doctor's letter, slowing enrollment down.

I too have very flat feet - this has led to more than my fair share of ankle sprains over the years due to compensatory over supination when I walk or run.  A person with a flat foot and a normal arch on the opposite would likely more prone to issues with biomechanical pain or injuries.

 :2c:

MM


----------



## jaysfan17

Ian said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> I have flat feet according to the Canadian Forces (it‘s a pretty slightly condition) and I had no problem getting in. It should not be a large concern.
> 
> Good luck!



Same with me.

I was applying for the Infantry, but they said it was okay. I was declared medically unfit for the Infantry, but that was because my vision wasn't good enough.

Sincerely,
jaysfan17


----------



## medicineman

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> Same with me.
> 
> I was applying for the Infantry, but they said it was okay. I was declared medically unfit for the Infantry, but that was because my vision wasn't good enough.
> 
> Sincerely,
> jaysfan17



You do realize you're 13 years late with your reply right?    :nod:

MM


----------



## jaysfan17

medicineman said:
			
		

> You do realize you're 13 years late with your reply right?    :nod:
> 
> MM



No I didn't realize. I wasn't paying attention, it won't happen again.


----------



## medicineman

Something your drill instructors will harp on - pay attention to detail Dude.

No need to worry/apologize, just pointing out something you might not have noticed that's all.

MM


----------



## jaysfan17

medicineman said:
			
		

> Something your drill instructors will harp on - pay attention to detail Dude.
> 
> No need to worry/apologize, just pointing out something you might not have noticed that's all.
> 
> MM



Cool, thanks man.

But hey, what if he's still trying to get in? I'd like to know how he turned out.


----------



## medicineman

I suppose you could check to see if they've been back on since by looking at their profile


----------



## mariomike

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> But hey, what if he's still trying to get in?



You should know, because you quoted his post: "I had no problem getting in."
Reply #114


----------



## jaysfan17

mariomike said:
			
		

> You should know, because you quoted his post: "I had no problem getting in."
> Reply #114



I was referring to silverhorse86, not the guy I quoted. 

I will be more clear next time.


----------



## mariomike

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> I was referring to silverhorse86. Not the guy I quoted.



ok


----------



## sharpshooter77

CheersShag said:
			
		

> It depends on your trade too, if you are infantry, you‘ll have a much shorter life expectancy I would wager then if you were mseops or something similar. By life expectancy I don‘t mean when you are going to die, I mean how long it will take before your knee gets so messed up that you will be the only soldier with a walker in the infantry.
> Like i said though, you absolutely have to see about getting a very good in-sole for your boot regardless of what trade.



I don't get the big hype over flat feet! I've had them since birth and experience zero pain. Nothing. I used to run like the wind when I was a kid, much faster than many. Those that experience pain must suffer some type of spinal, bone, nerve or muscular deformity. I cancelled my application to the army because I Googled "flat feet and the army" and many deceptive sites claimed that flat feet was an automatic disqualification from joining. I'm a fairly good shooter who has won top shot in Ottawa and Halifax and also competed in the Canada Winter Games. I must be good for something lol


----------



## PuckChaser

There's literally someone a few posts above you that had flat feet and was accepted into the CAF. You clearly didn't want the job in the CAF enough as you let a poorly phrased Google search make you cancel your application.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

My brother was a Sgt. Flat feet to boot. That condition automatically disqualifying a potential member hasn’t been an issue for quite some years now. So, if you’d like to rethink your application...


----------



## medicineman

Just retired after 31 years - feet flat as 2x4's.  Fallen arches - yeah, you'd no likely be hired; normally flat feet, unlikely a problem.

MM


----------

